# test new power supply?



## darsunt

I just got a new power supply, Antec 500w, highly recommended. Now I think the thing doesn't work.

Does anyone know how to test it properly? So I know whether to ask the supplier for a replacement.


----------



## gregzoll

There are testing units made to test power supplies. Most if not hooked up to the motherboard, will not even work.


----------



## tima2381

darsunt said:


> I just got a new power supply, Antec 500w, highly recommended. Now I think the thing doesn't work.
> 
> Does anyone know how to test it properly? So I know whether to ask the supplier for a replacement.


Antec makes a power supply tester that I bought for < $20 at Office Depot, of all places. Here's a link to it on the Antec site:

http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=77203

Note that if you're trying to run your PSU without first connecting to the motherboard, it probably won't even start up. I forget the details, but ATX PSUs require a smallish load to start up. The tester provides that load, but it gets quite hot if left connected for long periods of time.


----------



## darsunt

Thanks. If that is the problem, that is good news. I just bought the damn thing for $85 bucks.


----------



## elementx440

a trick any good pc-tech knows:

You can manually turn a PSU on by shorting the GREEN wire to any black. The supply needs to see a load though, so be sure to plug in a hard drive or cd-rom. 

9 times out of 10 the supply is not the problem, and this trick will rule it out (if it turns on )


----------



## darsunt

Thanks. Now I know at least the PSU runs.


----------



## cambie

I've got a similar PSU and love it. 500W Antec Earthwatts. It's quiet, and powerful...I assume, I haven't actually tested anything. But I'm quite happy. I got it and an Antec Sonata II case (which I also like) for 100 bucks.

/crap, replying to old threads here..sorry about that.


----------



## darsunt

I've assembled the computer. I'm glad I got this power supply because I keep upgrading the box - sound card, video card, 500 G hard drive - I don't know when it will end. But since I got a solid and plentiful power supply, that's one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Guest

This part of the forum moves a bit slow. On a related note, several months ago Antec had some major quality control issues. I'm not sure if that has been sorted out yet. I stopped buying them at the time and switches to FSP.


----------

